# Activar un switch por medio de un comando de voz



## Franco Jaraba (Jul 27, 2008)

Hola a todos....
Bueno quiero pedirles ayuda porque estuve haciendo un proyecto el semestres pasado; se trataba de un sistema de seguridad activado por medio de comandos de voz... La idea era abrir y cerrar una puerta cuando se le indicara al circuito ("Cerrar") o ("abrir")... Pero mi profesor me dijo que para eso se necesitaba un integrado que comparaba la señal de audio ya programada con la señal de entrada... y que era muy complicado porque se necesita de mucha precision... me recomendo que grabara los comandos en una grabadora y pues lo corriera con esos... pero en fin no me funciono... que me recomiendan hacer... existe otra idea en donde por medio de comandos de voz la activa una señal... por lo menos prender un foco.. o apagarlo...
Gracias por su colaboracion...


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 27, 2008)

yo tengo uno pero con las palmas, para prender las luces cuando aplauda. si te sirve intento escanearlo


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Jul 30, 2008)

Listo tambien me sirve.. pasamelo...


----------



## maikol (Jul 30, 2008)

Desde luego el reconocimiento de voz es muy complicado, y es necesario como bien dices programar un microprocesador para que lo compare con alguna muestra. De todas formas no siempre acertará, ya que dependiendo del timbre de voz y el tono con que se pronuncie la forma de onda varía. Por eso solo se encendería con tu voz, y no siempre.

Yo me estoy haciendo un sistema de encendido / apagado por palmada o silbido. Simplemente hay que filtrar paso alto a unos 700 Hz, donde la voz ya no actúa (a menos que tengas una voz verdadermente chillona  ). La verdad es que nunca se equivoca, aunque no es lo mismo que decir "¡ luces!", pero al menos lo hago con dos integrados nada más (4 operacionales y un biestable). Si te interesa el diseño lo cuelgo. ¡ Un saludo!


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 1, 2008)

Desde luego maicol... pasalo y pruebo con eso.. de todas formas mi profesor me estra instruyendo para hacer bien exacto.... Gracias por tu opinion...


----------



## pepechip (Ago 2, 2008)

como bien dicen los otros mienbros, el reconocimiento de voz es muy dificil, pero puedes hacer un circuito que puede dar el pego. 
En lugar de reconocer la palabra que digas (muy complejo), lo que puedes hacer es reconocer la duracion de esta.
En el caso de utilizar palabras como "on, off" no las distingira ya que practicamente duran lo mismo, pero si utilizas "enciendete, apaga" de las detectara facilmente. Incluso puedes hacer que te distinga mas  palabras.

Para hacer el circuito puedes utilizar un 4017, de modo que al decir la palabra te genera un reset y al mismo tiempo conecta el oscilador de entrada durante el tiempo que dure esta "clock enable". 
Con este integrado detectaras 10 palabras.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 2, 2008)

bueno... no c como trabaja muy bien ese integrado pero el problema es por el ruido que generaria cada señal... puesto que algunas se dirian con mas ruido que otra y esto obstruiria la señal de entrada con la programada.... 
Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ago 2, 2008)

Otra posibilidad que tienes es utilizar varios  LM567, el cual es un detector de tono, pero para hacer que se active deveras de chiflar.
Si puedes crear 4 chiflidos diferentes, colocas 4 integrados para que cada uno se active a una frecuencia diferente.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 3, 2008)

huy... esa me parece muy interesante... es como mas factible y se presta para equivocarse menos...


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

hola, que tal, bueno yo tambien estoy liado con algo parecido, lo estoy implementando con un microprocesador y despues pasarlo a un pic.
la idea es capturar la señal de audio mediante una entrada digital del micro. la idea es cuadricular la señal de audio (esto ya esta echo mediante un operacional) luego basta con quedarse con todas las frecuencias de la señal y almacenarlas en una memoria I2c, creo que con 52 muestras es mas que suficiente. Con esto, la señal es imnume a variaciones de nivel puesto que nos quedamos con todas las frecuencias de esta, luego solo falta comparar esta entrada con la memoria almacenada y listos... creo

Saludos


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

por cierto, me olvidaba tengo todo el trasto montado, si a alguien le interesa puedo pasar el esquema, es bastante simple.
Saludos


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

lo de las palmas tambien lo he echo pero no es del todo efectiva, puesto que cuando hay visitas en casa y hacen ruido, parece una discoteca, se enciende y se aparaga continuamente, todo y que esta echo tambien con un microcontrolador pic y lleno de filtros por todos lados, incluso de soft. No he conseguido que funcione del todo fiable, incluso codificando la señal, por ejemplo: solo enciende al dar tres palmadas en un intervalo de 0.5 segundos entre ellas y solo tres y solo apaga cuando hay una palmada en el transcurso de 1 segundo si hay mas no hace nada. Pero nada cualquier grito chillido o algo parecido en ese intervalo la enciende, no se que mas inventar por eso me he pasado a comandos de voz.

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 4, 2008)

Y porque no haces como los perros? mira, tengo un colega que no se lo creia, su perro se llamaba Zazu, le dije a mi colega "llamale Patu a ver si mira" y miro, le dije "llamale Cayu" y miro, mi colega no se lo creiia, es de los que hablaban al perro como si fuese persona. Entonces le dije "dile Pit en vez de sit" y se sento, dije "dile frustrado en vez de tumbado" y el perro se tumbo, mi clega se quedo con esta cara   

Los perros son como un PIC, no reconocen palabras, solo fonemas, y el orden de estos fonemas le da una palabra u otra. Puedes "traducir" un fonema a una frecuencia determinada con un ruido determinado, y despues con un pic reconocer el orden de estos fonemas para reconocer la palabra. Se puede hacer hasta sin pic si la lista de palabras es corta y predefinida. La lista de fonemas humanos no es muy extensa, 5 frecuencias (una por vocal) y 23 ruidos (uno por consonante).

No conseguirias reconocimiento total de voz, pero si una aproximacion bastante aceptable (igual que un perro), el unico problema estaria en el ruido de las consonantes, si no te lo curras mucho "apagar" y "agarrar"  tendrian el mismo efecto.


----------



## lmct (Ago 4, 2008)

pues no es mala idea, provare a ver que pasa, como ya lo tengo todo montado solo hay que cambiar el programa, pero esto ya es bastante mas sofisticado, esto ya es un sistema de reconocimiento de voz.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 4, 2008)

excelente idea... pero lastima que no tengo conocimientos para hacerlos... este semestre comienzo a ver micro... lastima, porque me parece genial, pues yo lo veo como algo que servirá, desde mi punto de vista no le veo manera en que tenga errores.
Gracias


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 9, 2008)

se ve muy planteado, lastima que no tengo conocimientos de micro, solo comienzo a ver eso este semestre, pero gracias, me sera muy util para este semestre


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 10, 2008)

imct pasa el montaje para probarlo...


----------



## dgg006 (Ago 10, 2008)

Por favor estoy muy interesado en este tema, podrian postear el circuito (aunque sea el del aplauso)? Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Ago 11, 2008)

dgg006 dijo:
			
		

> Por favor estoy muy interesado en este tema, podrian postear el circuito (aunque sea el del aplauso)? Gracias



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/interruptor-voz.htm


----------



## lmct (Ago 11, 2008)

hola, que tal, adjunto el esquema del regulador de lampara a palmadas.
luego si eso os paso el programa, 

Saludos


----------



## lmct (Ago 11, 2008)

Os explico un poco.
Conector JP1, es el conector de programacion, esta previsto para programar en circuito, no es nesesario extraer el micro para programar.
Conector JP2, para el display de texto, para displays de texto estandar de 2x20.
Conector J1, donde se conecta la bombilla a regular.
Este circuito ademas de poder encender la lampara mediante aplauso puede regular la misma, esto se logra mediante la señal sincr. y el triac.
Explicacion, a partir de la señal sincr. (paso por cero), se activa el timer de contador de retardo, para regular el angulo de disparo. una vez contado el retardo deseado se activa la señal disp y enciende la lampara con ese angulo, a mayor retardo menos luce, sin retardo luce a maximo.


----------



## lmct (Ago 11, 2008)

Señales mas significativas.
El paso por cero es ingresado en la interrupcion externa del micro, cuando el micro recibe el pulso, inicia el timer y empieza a contar el retardo, si por ejemplo contamos 5 ms pues la lampara se encendera al 50% puesto que solo se encendera el resto de los 5 ms que quedan hasta el proximo paso por cero.


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Ago 12, 2008)

Icmt.. cuando dices cuadricular te refieres a convertirla de analoga a digital?


----------



## lmct (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola, franco, si, me refiero a pasar la forma de onda de voz o plamas a cuadricula para poder procesarla mejor digitalmente. Es mas rapido capturar digitalmente que analogicamente con este tipo de micros. De esta forma ademas no afecta ni la intensidad de la señal ni otros


----------



## lmct (Ago 12, 2008)

Esto en mi esquema lo implemento mediante los dos circuitos operacionales el primero es un amplificador de micro con filtro y el segundo es un triger que es el que se encarga de cuadricular.  Asi el programa del microprocesdor cuenta los francos y me quedo con todos las frecuenias, si coinciden con el patron es buena.

Saludos


----------



## bolivar2021 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hola  no se si estan todavia en esta sala pero me gustaria que que me pasaran el de las palma. Estoy estudiando electronica y quiero entregar ese proyecto pero mejorado garcias...!!


----------

